# Nitecore D10 / EX10 - Is it what you expected?



## timmyg123 (Jul 1, 2008)

Is it what you expected?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Nitecore D10 EX10 Poll*

I love it!


----------



## m16a (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Nitecore D10 EX10 Poll*

I voted better. The little D10 absolutely amazes me!!:twothumbs


----------



## Watchguy (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Nitecore D10 EX10 Poll*

It was better. I often get disappointed by stuff that's hyped up. Not this time (or with my L0D Q4 or my L2D Q5).:twothumbs

I see a trend here.:laughing:


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Nitecore D10 EX10 Poll*

Uh, what about "it's exactly what I thought it would be..."? It's a great light, I got mine yesterday. It's pretty much exactly what I thought it would be based on the hype. The reason I voted "slightly better" is that I really like the knurling and finish. It's more than I expected. Everything else is right on par. A great value!


----------



## WadeF (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Nitecore D10 EX10 Poll*



Valpo Hawkeye said:


> Uh, what about "it's exactly what I thought it would be..."!


 
+1, many of us knew just about everything about this light, so there weren't a lot of surprises. However, the light had a lower low than I expected, and it was brighter than I expected. Also the use of the smart UI when in tactical mode was a surprise. So I voted for better than I expected as it was everything I expected and more.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Nitecore D10 EX10 Poll*



Watchguy said:


> It was better. I often get disappointed by stuff that's hyped up. Not this time (or with my L0D Q4 or my L2D Q5).:twothumbs
> 
> I see a trend here.:laughing:


What's amazing is that this light really wasn't hyped up. It was an accidental discovery of a couple of links that generated all this mayhem. 

Very very amazing and surprising!! :twothumbs


----------



## KRS1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Two things I want them to consider:

pocket clips 

18650 bat version
:thinking:


----------



## X_Marine (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, looks like I should have ordered more than 1.. lol

The specs and video both look really good and with all the pos response here maybe I should have got 1/2 doz for Christmas gifts. 

Anxious to receive now more than before..  ')
Thanks
X/BillyD..


----------



## lnh (Jul 1, 2008)

It's about as I expected.

The size of the EX10 is perfect. The EX10 also fits nicely in the Fenix P1D holster.

I really like the lower low. It will become my preferred late night around the house flashlight.

I like the feature set in general, but had a little trouble mastering a fast enough double click and click hold. After a little practice it works as I command most of the time now. I expect shortly it will become second nature.


----------



## pilou (Jul 1, 2008)

So how about a word or two on the beam pattern?


----------



## youreacrab (Jul 1, 2008)

pilou said:


> a word or two on the beam pattern?



Quite beautiful


----------



## Talas (Jul 1, 2008)

Not as bright as my 65 lumen SF L1 and E2L but making me reconsider getting the CR123 aluminum version of SF's Titan... you've got the variable levels and there's no memory on the SF... (yeah, I know... different UI)...


----------



## marschw (Jul 1, 2008)

My thoughts on the D10:

I like the continuous adjustment of brightness levels, though at maximum it's not all that bright; about equal to some $15 DX CR123 lights I've used.

I find it easy to accidentally bump the switch when the light is hanging in my pocket from a lanyard and I reach for my keys.

The lack of a momentary on (without having to twist, which defeats the purpose) hurts it for me. I'd prefer a forward-clicky, or for the UI to be modified so that when you hold the button down for more than, say, 1/4 second, it decides that you only want it to be momentarily on, and thus turns off when you release.

The brightness on alkaline vs. nimh vs. 14500 is impressive; they're all pretty close. I haven't tested runtime yet.

The battery and switch contacts look quite nice, and I doubt I'll have trouble with grime any time soon. However, the spring on the negative end of the battery chamber is nearly inaccessible, so if anything happens to it, repair would be difficult.

It tail-stands quite securely, even with a lanyard attached. The holes for the lanyard are a bit far apart, however, and thicker cord may rub against or interfere with the button.

It's a bit difficult to twist open, but it's not like it's a twisty switch, so that's not very important.

How come everybody's using orange o-rings these days? If they make them in white, that'd look great on this light -- the black HAIII is dark and uniform, and a white o-ring would contrast nicely....

...but that's an awfully trivial complaint.

The knurling is good and clean. I'd prefer some kind of anti-roll, but with a lanyard installed it can rest on that.

The NiteCore logo is on the head, and the SmartPD logo is on the body, and when it's tightly closed, they don't quite line up.

The above points may be mostly negative, but I'm generally very critical. If I didn't mention it, that probably means it met or exceeded my expectations.


----------



## WadeF (Jul 1, 2008)

Talas said:


> Not as bright as my 65 lumen SF L1 and E2L but making me reconsider getting the CR123 aluminum version of SF's Titan... you've got the variable levels and there's no memory on the SF... (yeah, I know... different UI)...


 
It's brighter than the SF L1, it just doesn't have as much throw. The L1 has a brighter hot spot, the EX10/D10 have more total lumens, resulting in the EX10 and D10 having brighter spill than the L1.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jul 1, 2008)

There was definitely hype associated with this release. It wasn't originated by the maker, but there was more hype about these lights than most. That makes it hard to be blown away by the light, but I was pleasantly surprised by the quality, size and UI. Big bang for the buck.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 1, 2008)

Well hyped but IMO well worth it. Performance & price is outstanding. Too bad I can't say the same for other hyped out lights around. I absolutely love my EX-10. Haven't felt this way about any light that I've purchased lately. 47s & Nitecore did a great job on these.


----------



## Budman231 (Jul 1, 2008)

All in all, yes... Got the EX10 and have to say it is a very nice light. It is the closest light to "perfect" (for me) I have seen thus far. Love the Fenix P2D-R100 but wanted knurling and a lower low. This light hits a home run for both those issues.

Great Things...
1. Dimmer is awesome. Low is low. High is high and everything in between is game.
2. UI is very nice, and easy. (wish it had strobe...I like strobe)
3. Size is perfect
4. Knurling is perfect, not to agressive, not to flat.
5. No SOS 
6. Piston switch is a plus

Issues I have with it (very few)...
1. NO POCKET CLIP !! In my opionin ALL EDC LIGHTS SHOULD COME WITH A POCKET CLIP !! 
2. Threads are a bit gritty out of the box. With the tight O-Ring it can be stubborn to turn the head. Have to lube threads and I'm sure it will smooth out.
3. Piston is a bit hard to push down as compared to the Fenix tail switch. Not a huge thing but after playing with it a while, you finger feels the abuse.
4. Has a Cree, so there is a VERY slight ring in the beam between the hot spot and spill. Nothing to really complain about but not as "smooth" as the rebel 100.
5. Cree is also very white as compared to the Rebel 100. R100 has a more creamy color. Not sure this matters but used to the tint of the R100. 

Budman


----------



## gadgetnerd (Jul 2, 2008)

youreacrab said:


> Quite beautiful



If you find beauty in the typical Cree raccoon eyes beam


----------



## rayman (Jul 2, 2008)

Is much more than I expected. It is my first CR123A flashlight and I thought that it is much bigger.

rayman


----------



## 1dash1 (Jul 2, 2008)

I voted "yes" for my D10, even though I'm presently experiencing some UI problems.

What I like:
+ Range of brightness exceeds my expectations. The high is very high. The low is very low.
+ The tradeoff between runtime and brightness is just right for me. It's bright enough for 98% of my needs. The runtime of ~90 minutes (plus another ~15 minutes of diminished output) with my MAHA 2700 rechargeables is great!
+ The beam characteristics (tradeoff between spot and spill) are just about right for me. Not perfect, there is a slight ring to it, but it is still very good. And for the things that I use an EDC for, I would NOT want a tighter beam. If anything, I'd like it more floody.
+ The size is perfect for me as an EDC. If it were smaller, it would be clumsy for me to handle. If it were any bigger, it wouldn't comfortably fit in my pockets.
+ Workmanship and attention to detail is very good.
+ Excellent performance on NiMH AA batteries. (I ordered 14500's in the expectation of so-so performance with AA's. I'm very happy with the brightness and runtimes that I'm getting.)

What I didn't like:
- Switching modes required extremely fast clicking of the buttons (my guess is somewhere around 2-tenths of a second). If I clicked too slow, I accidentally turned off the flashlight. I would have preferred a slightly more forgiving input range, say up to 4-tenths of a second.

All in all, it's a wonderfully balanced product and I'm very pleased with it.

_Note: I have a few technical problems, which I presume will be worked out with some assistance from 4sevens:_
_- The user interface was extremely difficult to press. So much so that after a few minutes of playing around with the unit, my finger got so tired that I resorted to using two hands to activate the switch. _
_- The user interface would, in the "on" position, sometimes ramp up/down as it should under constant pressure; sometimes ramp partially up-flash brightly-then turn off; sometimes ramp partially up-flash twice in quick succession-then go to high; sometimes ramp halfway up and stop; and sometimes it would just directly turn off. Mind you, these occurences all happened under carefully applied, finger-turning-blue pressure with more than one second pause after any previous input._

_The former problem happens all the time. The latter problem is intermittent/random, say 20% of the time when ramping - often enough that I can repeat the aberrant behavior (although how it misbehaves may vary)._


----------



## yalskey (Jul 2, 2008)

I love it. It's my EDC now. I would have preferred a tweaked UI.

double click to get to low, double click to get back to the user setting.

click, click-hold to get to max, click, click-hold to go back to the user setting.

Other than that... perfect.... of course it could be 1,000 lumens, but I'll forgive that. LOL


----------



## HoopleHead (Jul 2, 2008)

UI was worse than i expected, although pretty easy. dont like the flash you get if it was on max and you try to go directly to low. definitely a great light at the price, but doesnt trump the NDI for me.


----------



## kurni (Jul 2, 2008)

I know that I would be the minority even before looking at the answer  I was expecting something to take over Fenix in efficiency dimension, but perhaps my ask would be against the law of physics as buck would always be more efficient than buck boost.

I'm also looking for something that's visibly brighter than my current P2D, *but* on the other dimension: it's cheaper than I thought. I would have paid more for more efficiency and lumens.

But perhaps I'm not the target market, piston drive is not high in *my* priority (note that it's *my personal* preference); I prefer efficiency and brightness; i.e. less runtime on maximum but brighter.


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 2, 2008)

1dash1 said:


> _Note: I have a few technical problems, which I presume will be worked out with some assistance from 4sevens:_
> _- The user interface was extremely difficult to press. So much so that after a few minutes of playing around with the unit, my finger got so tired that I resorted to using two hands to activate the switch. _
> _- *The user interface would, in the "on" position, sometimes ramp up/down as it should under constant pressure; sometimes ramp partially up-flash brightly-then turn off; sometimes ramp partially up-flash twice in quick succession-then go to high; sometimes ramp halfway up and stop; and sometimes it would just directly turn off.* Mind you, these occurences all happened under carefully applied, finger-turning-blue pressure with more than one second pause after any previous input._
> 
> _The former problem happens all the time. The latter problem is intermittent/random, say 20% of the time when ramping - often enough that I can repeat the aberrant behavior (although how it misbehaves may vary)._


My EX10 acted exactly like this. If you haven't yet, cleaning and re-lubing the piston with something thinner helped alot. It needs to move freely. Test how it feels without the head&battery on it.

But here's what I found to cure my problem like yours. After removing the head you'll see a brass ring with a split in it. Rotate it to a position where it will slide freely in and out. Mine was sticking whenever I experienced this ramping problem. I even put some DeoxIt around the sides of the brass ring to act as a lubricant. It's been fine ever since. Your's must be like mine in the sense that it has a position that causes it to stick sometimes.

Hoping that's all it is. :candle:


----------



## Smile (Jul 2, 2008)

anyway,it's a good staff,high quality and fine performance.
I love it.


----------



## 1dash1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Lite_me said:


> My EX10 acted exactly like this. If you haven't yet, cleaning and re-lubing the piston with something thinner helped alot. It needs to move freely. Test how it feels without the head&battery on it.
> 
> But here's what I found to cure my problem like yours. After removing the head you'll see a brass ring with a split in it. Rotate it to a position where it will slide freely in and out. Mine was sticking whenever I experienced this ramping problem. I even put some DeoxIt around the sides of the brass ring to act as a lubricant. It's been fine ever since. Your's must be like mine in the sense that it has a position that causes it to stick sometimes.
> 
> Hoping that's all it is. :candle:


 
Lite_Me:

I'll give it a whirl, when I get home from work tonight. :thanks:


----------



## f22shift (Jul 3, 2008)

it was pretty much what i expected. i wish it didn't have the the "quirk" where if you set it to max or min it will not initially ramp up/down. you would have to press hold, nothing, release, then press hold again. i know they state it in the manual but it's something i guess they couldn't work out in the design.
it's still liveable though.


----------



## 1dash1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Lite_Me:

Cleaning everything and rotating the ring worked!

Well, at least it's limited the quirkiness to a manageable level. It still requires a firm press and it takes a very quick double-press to use some of the functions, but at least the UI works 95% of the time. 

In any case, I'll primarily rely on the twisty on-off. It's not going to be very often that I'll be changing levels - but it's there if I need it. 

Again, thank you for your kind assistance. :wave:


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 3, 2008)

Happy to assist! Glad it worked. Hope it lasts! :wave:


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jul 3, 2008)

Ill stick with my lumapower Incendio, thats a great little light.

There is another light at the fenix store that looks rather interesting though.
200 lumens off one battery? Also nice size and shape and features.
https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=93&products_id=505


----------



## WadeF (Jul 3, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> Ill stick with my lumapower Incendio, thats a great little light.
> 
> There is another light at the fenix store that looks rather interesting though.
> 200 lumens off one battery? Also nice size and shape and features.
> https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=93&products_id=505


 
Did you get a D10 or EX10? Are you saying you compared it to your Incendio and like the Incendio better? Also there are other topics about the Nitecore Extreme, this topic is for those who received a D10 or EX10 and are sharing their thoughts on it. 

My EX10/D10 are still going strong. I have been EDC'ing the EX10 and so far it has proven to be very useful.


----------



## olrac (Jul 3, 2008)

I got the EX10 first and I love it, it needed a little deoxit gold and it performed like a champ. Today I received a D10, now that's a different story.
When I took it out of the box the first thing I noticed is the lettering on the head does not line up with the lettering on the body when tightened down, little things like that drive me nuts, but that's me. Second thing is with an Eneloop installed and the bezel tighten all the way, the piston has almost no play in it making it prone to accidental activation in my pocket, same with primaries. When I opened it up I noticed the piston extends above the body which it does not in the EX10. Third it is noticeably not as bright as my EX10 even in daylight. The tint is the same on both. As excited as I am with the EX10 I am really disappointed with my D10. Might have to send it back.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 3, 2008)

olrac said:


> I got the EX10 first and I love it, it needed a little deoxit gold and it performed like a champ. Today I received a D10, now that's a different story.
> When I took it out of the box the first thing I noticed is the lettering on the head does not line up with the lettering on the body when tightened down, little things like that drive me nuts, but that's me. Second thing is with an Eneloop installed and the bezel tighten all the way, the piston has almost no play in it making it prone to accidental activation in my pocket, same with primaries. When I opened it up I noticed the piston extends above the body which it does not in the EX10. Third it is noticeably not as bright as my EX10 even in daylight. The tint is the same on both. As excited as I am with the EX10 I am really disappointed with my D10. Might have to send it back.


My D10 with Eneloops and bezel tightened all the way is perfect. The clicky has a bit of play, but enough resistance such that I won't have to worry about accidental activation.

My cylinder extends about the body by a .5 mm to .75 mm?, but I have no worries about accidental activation.

Unless you have really strong accidental movements, I doubt the D10 will turn on accidentally. And if it really is a concern, then during pockety carry loosen the bezel and it will go to momentary which means no accidental activation.

I don't have the EX10 to compare to, but I dare say the D10 is perfect. My lettering is a tad bit crooked, and the top lettering doesn't match the position of the lettering on the bottom. But honestly I don't care about that at all. This light is going to get used and abused, so I'd rather they didn't waste money on getting the tiny lettering perfect. Those of you who are anal in this regard should be concerned, but I appreciate the low cost of this light, at the expense of (nearly un-noticeable) imperfect lettering. My wallet thanks NiteCore!

I cannot convey strongly enough how much I love this light. I have other great lights already, as you can see, but this light is the winner, from an EDC usage perspective. It feels like it should cost $200, but works so well at the much cheaper price of $59.

This is not going to be a shelf queen, it's going to be my every day carry and an awesome one at that!!


----------



## f22shift (Jul 3, 2008)

the letters line up when it's twisted off.


----------



## DavidD (Jul 3, 2008)

The poll choices are a little ambiguous. I voted for somewhat better (D10) than expected, but that isn't exactly true. The UI was detailed fairly nicely ahead of time. So it is exactly as expected. Am I pleased with it? Yes.

It has been my EDC since I received it a few days ago. I find its quality very nice & its UI simple. There has been a rash of comments about the UI and how it could be so much better if only... I find it very useful.

There are times when it would be easier (but not necessarily better) to have a particular medium level in persistent memory. But really, I don't find it difficult at all to reset the medium level after a jump to high (or low). In fact, I really like it.

I generally always ramp up from Min. The one change I would like to see happen would be to force ramping up from Min & force ramping down from Max. As it is, if I am at medium & jump to Max, I double press/release to get Min before ramping. I also usually have to initiate ramping twice (since I usually ramp up, then the next ramp will want to ramp down, but I know this.)

The cool thing is I count "Mississippi's" for seconds, but I do it a little fast (I get 6 "Mississippi's" in 4 seconds.) And I can get to any light level easily and fairly accurately (after comparing with other lights.) AND I can stop at levels that don't exist on my other lights - a little bit less light for increased runtime or a little bit more, if necessary, at the expense of runtime.

In summation, it operates as expected. The quality is a little better than expected. Good job Nitecore & thank you 47's!


----------



## olrac (Jul 3, 2008)

There was a small bit of debris in the bottom of the body tube I didn't see no first inspection, removed it and the play in the piston is better (still not as good as EX10, but that it just a preference) so the major part of my disappointment has been taken care of. Also the low is lower than the EX10 as well as the high being lower. I looked at some other pictures of the D10 that have been posted and my lettering looks pretty much the same as others (EX10 lettering is all on the body tube so no issure of lining up).
Both lights have excellent machining, knurling and Ano. Both feel extremely solid.


----------



## Nake (Jul 3, 2008)

olrac said:


> Third it is noticeably not as bright as my EX10 even in daylight.


 
Put the same voltage in each light and they will be the same brightness.


----------



## olrac (Jul 3, 2008)

Nake said:


> Put the same voltage in each light and they will be the same brightness.



I did try it with Li-ion primary, Eneloop and 14500 it is the same brightness with all three.
The circuit is designed to give the same lumens regardless of of battery, it is the run time that is affected.


----------



## Nake (Jul 3, 2008)

olrac said:


> I did try it with Li-ion primary, Eneloop and 14500 it is the same brightness with all three.
> The circuit is designed to give the same lumens regardless of of battery, it is the run time that is affected.


 
My D10 puts out about 90lm with an Eneloop and about 125lm with a 14500.


----------



## olrac (Jul 3, 2008)

Nake said:


> My D10 puts out about 90lm with an Eneloop and about 125lm with a 14500.



I was basing my comments on what 4 sevens posted as specs at the Marketplace;

*"The D10:
* Uses common AA's as well as protected lithium-ion R14500's!

* Dimensions: 89mm x 19mm or 3.5in x 0.75in (length x diameter)

* Weight: 40g or 1.4oz (without batteries)

* Runtimes on one AA
Max: 130 lumens, 50 minutes
Min: 3 lumens, 45 hours or 1.9 days!

* Runtimes on one R14500 (protected only)
Max: 130 lumens, 80 minutes
Min: 5 lumens, 60 hours or 2.5 days!"*

but even so My D10 with 14500 is not as bright as my EX10 on either primary or my AW rechargable. It may be the particular emitter in my D10 has a higher Vf the the one in the EX10.:shrug:


----------



## Nake (Jul 3, 2008)

I've never seen a converter put out the same amount of light with two batteries having that big a difference in voltage. Now, my Nitcore Extreme puts out the same with CR123 as RCR123, but that is only about 1V difference.

You could be right about the Vf of the emitter.


----------



## Knife Boy (Jul 3, 2008)

I love it! Great light! Great value!


----------



## 1dash1 (Jul 4, 2008)

olrac said:


> Second thing is with an Eneloop installed and the bezel tighten all the way, the piston has almost no play in it making it prone to accidental activation in my pocket, same with primaries. When I opened it up I noticed the piston extends above the body which it does not in the EX10.


 
Olrac:

Eneloops fit fine in my D10. I'd rate accidental activation in my pocket as near zero.

And on my D10, it is physically impossible for the piston to extend above the body. The exposed portion of the piston just isn't long enough.

I suggest that you contact 4sevens/FenixStore ASAP. It sounds like something is seriously defective with your unit.

_If you want brightness, you might consider picking up some 14500's._

_Personally, I find the D10 plenty bright for my needs. In fact, I tend to use it in the lowest setting far more than at the highest setting. __And I tend to fumble the one-handed operation of the D10. I probably wouldn't be happy manipulating the shorter EX10. _

_I use the lower setting and operate the flashlight with one hand because most of my use is while walking my (leashed) dog at night._

_But, different strokes for different folks, which is why the EX10/D10 marketing was so ingenious. :twothumbs_


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 4, 2008)

1dash1 said:


> Olrac:
> 
> Eneloops fit fine in my D10. I'd rate accidental activation in my pocket as near zero.
> 
> ...


I don't think anything's wrong with his D10, just seemed like he's worried it might activate accidentally. 

I doubt his ND10 will turn on accidentally, unless he's very vigorously shaking his pocket with the ND10 and other hard objects in it.

I rate the chances of accidental activation of the ND10 around .000003%. :naughty: :twothumbs


----------



## olrac (Jul 4, 2008)

1dash1 said:


> Olrac:
> 
> Eneloops fit fine in my D10. I'd rate accidental activation in my pocket as near zero.
> 
> ...



I am talking about the internal side of the piston that makes contact with the head not the external button portion of the piston. And with a primary or Eneloop there is almost no travel in the piston, maybe a 64th of an inch as opposed to my EX10 that the button travels flush to the button surround. My D10 gives very little tactile feel and makes it more difficult switching the UI. I don't have an AW14500, but unless it is exactly the same size as an eneloop the piston will not function. This may just be peculiar to my light and in no way am I suggesting that the D10 is inferior to the EX10


----------



## 1dash1 (Jul 4, 2008)

olrac said:


> I am talking about the internal side of the piston that makes contact with the head not the external button portion of the piston. And with a primary or Eneloop there is almost no travel in the piston, maybe a 64th of an inch as opposed to my EX10 that the button travels flush to the button surround. My D10 gives very little tactile feel and makes it more difficult switching the UI. I don't have an AW14500, but unless it is exactly the same size as an eneloop the piston will not function. This may just be peculiar to my light and in no way am I suggesting that the D10 is inferior to the EX10


 
Olrac:

Yes, I measured it at approximately 0.02". However, as stiff as the piston is, I don't think accidental turn on is a problem. (Personally, I find the opposite problem - it is _too_ firm. I'd gladly tradeoff the higher risk of accidental turn-on for easier operation.)

As to the 14500, the spring is internal, within the piston. The length of the cell can vary substantially without affecting the external travel of the piston.

Hmmm... you got me thinking. Maybe I can change the tension on the spring to make it easier for me to operate?

... 

Nope.

Not a good solution. Loosening the spring makes it ever so slightly easier to operate, but at the cost of making it much easier to accidentally break contact when jarring the flashlight.

The factory spring tension is just right. Enough to maintain good contact 99.9% of the time. Not overly tight.

I'll try picking up some deoxit. Maybe that will do the trick for me.

_Mind you, this is just my personal preference. Most people aren't so finicky about button pressure ... they are more interested in brightness. :tinfoil:_


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 4, 2008)

1dash1 said:


> ..._Mind you, this is just my personal preference. Most people aren't so finicky about button pressure ... they are more interested in brightness. :tinfoil:_


No, I'm right there with you on the button pressure. If you see my L1D vs NDI vs Jet-1 vs ND10 review, you'll see I'm very picky about the clicky.

However, I like the ND10 clicky just as it is. Could it be a bit lighter? Sure, but it's totally liveable the way it is. Maybe when I get to be 80 years old and feeble I'll prefer a super light button, but the way it is right now is close to perfection. A tad lighter might help, but that's me being picky.


----------



## john46268 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have moderate arthritis in my hands and it usually isnt a problem but the bone numbing pressure needed to actuate the D10 is above my ability.

I've had to put it on drawer duty until I find a fix for the hard to press button.:mecry:


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 4, 2008)

john46268 said:


> I have moderate arthritis in my hands and it usually isnt a problem but the bone numbing pressure needed to actuate the D10 is above my ability.
> 
> I've had to put it on drawer duty until I find a fix for the hard to press button.:mecry:


So sorry to hear this. 4Sevens suggested cleaning the light and adding a very small amount of lube. If this doesn't work, sell it on B/S/T. I guarantee this light will be sold within hours of listing.


----------



## 1dash1 (Jul 4, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> I don't think anything's wrong with his D10, just seemed like he's worried it might activate accidentally.
> 
> I doubt his ND10 will turn on accidentally, unless he's very vigorously shaking his pocket with the ND10 and other hard objects in it.
> 
> I rate the chances of accidental activation of the ND10 around .000003%. :naughty: :twothumbs


 
LED-holic:

Agreed. 

I'm far more concerned about some of my twisties turning on in my pocket, than I am about my ND10. And if I carried a bunch of junk in my pocket, I'd be more worried about scratching the glass (as difficult as that is!), than about turning the light accidentally on.

If I was really worried about the issue, I'd disable the permanent on-off by a half twist of the head. (The D10 will still operate in the intermittent mode should the button accidentally be depressed, but it won't stay on.)


----------



## yekim (Jul 4, 2008)

My Excitement for the NDI started really high when i first bought it. So much so that i bought a second one. Loved playing with it, but in actual use, it was a let down and my excitement quickly faded.

The opposite is happening for me with the D10. It did not look all that special in the box. It's output was good, but not staggering, and it is pretty plain looking, but in use it is a star. Time will tell, but so far this light is a winner.



john46268 said:


> I have moderate arthritis in my hands and it usually isnt a problem but the bone numbing pressure needed to actuate the D10 is above my ability.
> 
> I've had to put it on drawer duty until I find a fix for the hard to press button.:mecry:



You might be able to pull the spring out of the piston and shorten it a tad.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 4, 2008)

yekim said:


> My Excitement for the NDI started really high when i first bought it. So much so that i bought a second one. Loved playing with it, but in actual use, it was a let down and my excitement quickly faded.
> 
> The opposite is happening for me with the D10. It did not look all that special in the box. It's output was good, but not staggering, and it is pretty plain looking, but in use it is a star. Time will tell, but so far this light is a winner.


I agree with you 100%.

I was really excited to get my NDI, but after playing with it for a few minutes, I relegated it to shelf queen status.

The NDI's clicky / twisty (& gritty thread) combo makes it relatively un-user friendly to me, as well as possibly unreliable long term. The knurling on the NDI looks great in pictures, but in actuality it's just barely better than a smooth finish. Finally the NDI's longer length and the sharp crenelations helped to convince me that the NDI should be a shelf queen, to be used as eye candy.

The ND10, on the other hand, is not eye candy. It looks plain, but it's so perfect for daily use. The size is smaller, which is important, the knurling is spot on, and the UI is way way way better than the NDI. 

ND10 = what the NDI should have been, imho.


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 4, 2008)

yekim said:


> My Excitement for the NDI started really high when i first bought it. So much so that i bought a second one. Loved playing with it, but in actual use, it was a let down and my excitement quickly faded.
> 
> The opposite is happening for me with the D10. It did not look all that special in the box. It's output was good, but not staggering, and it is pretty plain looking, but in use it is a star. Time will tell, but so far this light is a winner.



One quick note - I don't think this info was ever released, the new batches
of the NDI all have the same mechanism as the Smart PD. They just have
different programming. This makes the switching mechanism so much more
reliable! The threads are no longer used for the electrical path (which
sometimes introduce resistance which equals energy loss). The PCB contact
is no longer taking the brunt of the twisting mechanism.

Oh, by the way, the D10 and NDI have the same threading and will actually
work  The UI is interesting to say the least.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 4, 2008)

4sevens said:


> One quick note - I don't think this info was ever released, the new batches
> of the NDI all have the same mechanism as the Smart PD. They just have
> different programming. This makes the switching mechanism so much more
> reliable! The threads are no longer used for the electrical path (which
> ...


Wait, the new NDI have the same mechanism, but still not piston design? So you can click just the same, but only with a rubber clicky? Or is the clicky now piston design too? I'm confused here. Can you please elaborate? Sounds very exciting and interesting!!

PS, the knurling on the ND10 is 100x times better than the NDI. That is another big improvement on the ND10. Great job on this!!!

Hmm, I'll also have to thread the ND10's head on the NDI and vice versa to see what happens!! Very very interesting!!!! :devil::devil:


----------



## 1dash1 (Jul 4, 2008)

john46268 said:


> I have moderate arthritis in my hands and it usually isnt a problem but the bone numbing pressure needed to actuate the D10 is above my ability.
> 
> I've had to put it on drawer duty until I find a fix for the hard to press button.:mecry:


 
John:

I'm in the early stages of arthritis. Runs in the family. When my D10 was delivered, I had a very difficult time working the controls.

I cleaned and lightly lubed both the inside barrel and the piston. I also cleaned the contacts with a very light swab of alcohol.

I also tried rotating the split ring a dozen times or so, in an effort to free up it's vertical movement. (I read somewhere that the split ring needs to be freely moving to operate correctly. Note: The movement isn't around the perimeter, the movement is up-and-down, in the direction of the piston pressure.)

That improved things. Subjectively, it seems to take 50% less effort to operate. Or put another way, it's a 100% easier to operate than the original.

I'd like to improve it even more. I tried reducing the spring tension, but that turned out to be a bad idea. Not only would it likely cause more incidents of accidental operation while in use, the intermittent contact caused by the loose spring would probably be a problem when manipulating the controls.

If you have some contact cleaner, you might try that. I plan on trying some Deoxit. Hopefully, with a cleaner contact, it won't take so much pressure to activate.


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 4, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> Wait, the new NDI have the same mechanism, but still not piston design? So you can click just the same, but only with a rubber clicky? Or is the clicky now piston design too? I'm confused here. Can you please elaborate? Sounds very exciting and interesting!!
> 
> PS, the knurling on the ND10 is 100x times better than the NDI. That is another big improvement on the ND10. Great job on this!!!
> 
> Hmm, I'll also have to thread the ND10's head on the NDI and vice versa to see what happens!! Very very interesting!!!! :devil::devil:



No only the switching ring mechanism is the same inside the head. The NDI
doesn't have piston.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 4, 2008)

4sevens said:


> No only the switching ring mechanism is the same inside the head. The NDI
> doesn't have piston.


Ok thanks for the clarification.

FYI I just tried my Hong Kong NDI version 2 (without "strong light" logo and no square threads) and the head won't fit my D10 or vice versa.

So it must be the newer versions of NDI with square threads that have the same thread.

PS - in case you are aware, we love the D10 (and EX10)!!!! The only minor improvement (from my experience) in version 2.0 would be as follows:



> On a very minor note, a good improvement to consider for the ND10 UI is to have a constant memory for the user adjustable setting. In other words, every time you click on the piston, the light will always come on at your last adjusted setting. Then to go to low, either ramp down, or double click for low. To go to high, ramp up, or click and click/hold for high. This would be a better UI than the current UI, but the current UI is still very very usable, so don't get me wrong here.


 
THANK YOU and Edgetac x 10000000 for bringing this light to us!!! :goodjob::goodjob:

Now let's see what you and Fenix have got planned as this flashlight war escalates!!!


----------



## 1dash1 (Jul 4, 2008)

The D10/EX10 choice caused me to re-evaluate my collection of lights and how I utilize them. In the past, I've carried sets of complementary lights. Now, I'm carrying a single "do-all" light and augmenting that with a backup.

And whereas the choice caused me to think about my lights, I find that using the D10 has caused me to change my light habits. Where I used to use one light at one setting for a set range of situations (and use a different light for a different range of situations), now I use different output levels to match the situation. Where I used to push the darkness away with my lights, now I tend to use my lights sparingly. Where I used to carry a couple of sets of spare batteries on a 3-hour night walk, now I easily get by on a single AA. My dreams of a 900-lumen torch are now replaced by hopes of a thinly veiled flood that wouldn't disturb a mouse. 

It's interesting how small things change the way that we look at the world.


----------



## orcinus (Jul 4, 2008)

Pretty zen of ya


----------



## BabyDoc (Jul 4, 2008)

4sevens said:


> One quick note - I don't think this info was ever released, the new batches
> of the NDI all have the same mechanism as the Smart PD. They just have
> different programming. This makes the switching mechanism so much more
> reliable! The threads are no longer used for the electrical path (which
> ...


 

Could somebody explain what happens when the NDI head is placed on the D10? How does the NDI user interface work or not work with NDI head in place with the PD switching?

One other question for 4 Seven: Have the same improvements been made with the EXTREME's switching?


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 4, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> Could somebody explain what happens when the NDI head is placed on the D10? How does the NDI user interface work or not work with NDI head in place with the PD switching?
> 
> One other question for 4 Seven: Have the same improvements been made with the EXTREME's switching?


Let's just say the NDI and the D10 are two different lights and they are not 
intended to be mixed/matched. It does funny stuff with the UI. If you happen
to have both, it's fun to play with that is all. My original point is that the NDI
had it's inside updated and hardware-wise, it's the same as the D10.

I don't see any changes in Extremes I have here.


----------



## cave dave (Jul 4, 2008)

Olrac,

I don't think you are supposed to turn the head all the way tight. My D10 works best turned a little past where it comes on. It just so happens that this is also where the logos are lined up. Accident? 

Back it off a bit. This might solve both your activation and logo alignment issues.


----------



## 1dash1 (Jul 4, 2008)

olrac said:


> I don't have an AW14500, but unless it is exactly the same size as an eneloop the piston will not function. This may just be peculiar to my light and in no way am I suggesting that the D10 is inferior to the EX10


 
Olrac:

I stand corrected. Other people have reported problems with 14500's.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2543556&postcount=77


----------



## marschw (Jul 5, 2008)

cave dave said:


> Olrac,
> 
> I don't think you are supposed to turn the head all the way tight. My D10 works best turned a little past where it comes on. It just so happens that this is also where the logos are lined up. Accident? I think not.
> 
> Back it off a bit. This might solve both your activation and logo alignment issues.


For my D10, if I loosen it so the logos line up the button is a lot less reliable, unfortunately.


----------



## cave dave (Jul 6, 2008)

marschw said:


> For my D10, if I loosen it so the logos line up the button is a lot less reliable, unfortunately.



Guess I got lucky then. The logos on mine perform a nice indexing point. By looking at the logo alignment I can tell if its in momentary or clicky mode. 

Of course that only works during the day when I don't need the light


----------



## jbviau (Jul 6, 2008)

Got my EX10 yesterday. While I'm still getting the piston properly lubed up and the split ring adjusted just so, I can say without a doubt that this is the most well-built light I've seen yet in my young flashaholic life. The workmanship is for all intents and purposes flawless. So far I like the UI as well.

About size, I have small hands, but even so the EX10 is at the limit of how small a "clicky" can be for me to operate it comfortably with my thumb. Those of you with big hands, be warned!

One more thing: I really love the low mode. It's low enough that I can stare at the emitter with it on. With the light on low I also have a nice view of the lens for occasional cleaning/dusting purposes.


----------



## g36pilot (Jul 6, 2008)

The EX10 suits 99% of my EDC illumination needs. The UI and quality is such that a few more were ordered for gifts to non-flashaholics.

Bravo!


----------



## guiri (Jul 7, 2008)

I voted far better because I had few expectations being a beginner at this.

I love it and I love the UI, PERIOD! I like it so much I ordered the AA version too and I plan on selling my Nitecore Extreme because I hate the UI but we'll see when I get it back, I may just change my mind. My light was messed up.

George


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 7, 2008)

Finally got mine today as I was on vacation last week. I like it, but I'm slightly disappointed after all the raves.
Momentary is disappointing since you can only use it for >0.5sec before it goes to Max! I would suggest a click-press to go to Max just like in normal mode. I like to use momentary low a lot, so this is not great for me. *<edit - I'm dumb, somebody told me how to work it - love it!!!>*
I really like the low low and the knurling. This light is way better than many other lights in that respect. 

I really hoped this was closer to a smaller HDS or Novatac. The Novatac UI is still great for multi-level and ramping with momentary seamlessy integrated, but maybe they have a patent on it?

I know it is the tint lottery, but mine is too cool for my taste. I don't like the all-too common WC tint, and wish WD was more commonly used like in the nice Lumapower Incendio. I'd rather err on the side of a warm tint than have the chance of getting cold tints. I will have to have someone mod this with a Cree neutral Q2 or Q3 or even a P4 warm white when I can get my hands on one. <Edit - swapped for a warmer tint - love it again!>

If anyone has a very warm one and wants to trade...? PM me!


----------



## digitaleos (Jul 7, 2008)

Blindasabat said:


> Momentary is disappointing since you can only use it for >0.5sec before it goes to Max! I would suggest a click-press to go to Max just like in normal mode. I like to use momentary low a lot, so this is not great for me.
> 
> 
> It does have momentary of any level you want. The momentary setting actually has two positions. Press softly for your setting or the last setting used and if you press harder you enter the ramping setting, but by pressing from off and skipping the first position and going directly to the ramping setting you get what you are experiencing, a half second or so of the last level used and then it jumps to max.


----------



## Nake (Jul 7, 2008)

Blindasabat said:


> I will have to have someone mod this with a Cree neutral Q2 or Q3 or even a P4 warm white when I can get my hands on one.


 
Why would you downgrade to a Q2 or P4 when there are warm tints in Q5 available?


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 7, 2008)

My bad, That's what I get for reading the instructions! That works - 
Thanks Digitaleos. Can I change my vote? It now meets expectations. And that's because I expected a lot.


digitaleos said:


> It does have momentary of any level you want. The momentary setting actually has two positions. Press softly for your setting or the last setting used and if you press harder you enter the ramping setting, but by pressing from off and skipping the first position and going directly to the ramping setting you get what you are experiencing, a half second or so of the last level used and then it jumps to max.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 7, 2008)

What warmer bins are available in Q5?
There is WD that I know of in Q5 (kinda rare as an emitter?), which is slightly warm, but to get REALLY warm you have to go to the "Neutral white" or "Warm white" which are listed in entirely different categories on the Cree spec sheet with ~3000K to ~4000K and a higher CRI than cool white (WC is cool white category). WD might be OK, but if warmer Q5's are available, I'm ready for an upgrade!
I see up to Q3 listed on the Cree spec sheet for Neutral white (4-5000K, ~75 CRI as far as I recall) and only to P4 for Warm white (~*80 CRI*). I want that higher CRI.


Nake said:


> Why would you downgrade to a Q2 or P4 when there are warm tints in Q5 available?


----------



## WadeF (Jul 7, 2008)

You should be able to get Q5 WH's. I have a couple R2 WH's and they are warmer, but not nearly as warm as the Q2 5A I hvae.


----------



## Nake (Jul 7, 2008)

There are Q5 WG around too. To my eye those are warm also.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 7, 2008)

Blindasabat said:


> I know it is the tint lottery, but mine is too cool for my taste. I don't like the all-too common WC tint, and wish WD was more commonly used like in the nice Lumapower Incendio. I'd rather err on the side of a warm tint than have the chance of getting cold tints. I will have to have someone mod this with a Cree neutral Q2 or Q3 or even a P4 warm white when I can get my hands on one.
> 
> If anyone has a very warm one and wants to trade...? PM me!


 
I put a R2 WG on my EX-10. It's warmer than WC. When compared to another light tint looks a bit green but when by itself it's not really noticeable & makes it look warm.


----------



## Raindog- (Jul 7, 2008)

Somewhat Better.

Less rings than NDI but still some, very well designed for edc. 
Piston tech really works fine. :thumbsup:

Cons... don't fit my ultrafires, only AW's... and with a removable reflector to use it as a real candle (like Mags or Fenix PxD) will be perfect.


Regards.


----------



## FsTop (Jul 7, 2008)

I got the D10, and it's a very nice piece of manufacturing. It feels great in the hand, and it's about 1mm skinnier than my JetBeam Mk. IBS, which is impressive, given the piston design.

I had an initial issue, apparently caused by the spring in the piston. The only battery that would fit at all was an unprotected AW that is about 2mm shorter than usual. Eneloop and AW Protected 10440 would not allow the light to screw all the way down, and would operate only in momentary mode.

I removed the spring, looked at it, and re-installed it, and apparently now the coils nestled inside each other, because now it will the fit the longer cells OK. It must have been the look I gave it...

I'd agree with the notion of it being a single-level light with a short-cut to Hi or Lo - I'm not crazy about the UI - I don't find the D10 UI particularly logical, and the short taps are not very reproducible or predictable for me. I much prefer my Jet Mk. IBS's UI. 

It's too bad the IBS isn't packaged as well as the D10 - that would be an even nicer light.

The D10 does go a lot dimmer than the Mk. IBS, which is nice. Even with the IBS using Eneloop and the D10 on 10440, the D10 goes substantially dimmer.

I like the D10 beam better than the IBS - the hotspot is about the same size, but fuzzier, and not as intense, while a bit more light makes it to the halo.

All in all, I'd rate it above expectations for design, appearance, and manufacturing quality, but below my hopes for the UI. If this light had the IBS UI and ramping details, it would be nearly perfect, for me.

It took me a day to realize that to make the button usable for a half-press, the head had to be partially unscrewed, and at that point, there was only 3/4 of a turn left before head-off.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Jul 7, 2008)

1) Can somebody show a pictorial of how to connect the included lanyard for D10?

2) If I select my own brightness level, I can not use the lockout feature, is that correct? I thought it had non-volatile memory to save the brightness setting but when I use the twisty to turn it off after setting my level, it goes to full blast when I twist it back on.

3) How do you remove the spring from the bottom of the piston?

- Vikas


----------



## BillMPL (Jul 7, 2008)

FsTop said:


> It must have been the look I gave it...


Something like these... :scowl::hairpull:?


----------



## FsTop (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep - thats the look - how did you know?


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 7, 2008)

Was that an offer to trade? :devil: Slightly green is OK with me as it works well on foliage and dirt. I would not mind an upgrade either, but put more priority on tint than lumens since any Q bin is enough for me if the tint works outdoors.


darkzero said:


> I put a R2 WG on my EX-10. It's warmer than WC. When compared to another light tint looks a bit green but when by itself it's not really noticeable & makes it look warm.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 7, 2008)

Blindasabat said:


> Was that an offer to trade? :devil: Slightly green is OK with me as it works well on foliage and dirt. I would not mind an upgrade either, but put more priority on tint than lumens since any Q bin is enough for me if the tint works outdoors.


 
No but I will offer service to do the emitter swap (reflow using the stock mcpcb).


----------



## crocodilo (Jul 7, 2008)

My EX10 arrived today. Dropped a battery in there, cleaned the lube and greased the rings, then straight into my pocket. From what I've seen and handled so far, seems like it will stay there for a long time, as main EDC light (in rotation with one or two more).

The good things were as advertised, and they are great. Instead of regarding this as a multimode, I consider it to be an ajustable single mode flashlight with multiple operation options: momentary on, twisty (two hands only, so far) and clicky. The piston thing seems very reliable, but it's operation does have a learning curve. I expect this issue to be overcome in a few days (and perhaps a new relube to make the piston lighter). The knurling is very nice and effective, almost as good as the BitZ's...

Couldn't help but comparing the whole light to the BitZ. The EX10 is heavier, slightly larger, seems brighter (better thrower). The Bitz has a cleaner beam and a simple UI that won't let you fumble and mess up. It's very hard to decide which one I like best, and the BitZ cost double of what i paid for the EX10: this has been said before, but I should repeat it, the EX10 feels and performs like a much more expensive flashlight.

... nah, still like the Bitz better. Beam is perfect for EDC, UI is idiot proof (although with limited adjustment levels), twisty is fast, smooth and reliable as they get. Bonus points for hidden modes (which I'll probably never use). But I'm a sucker for lightweight and small size, and do love clips on lights. Also, titanium accessories are classy.

But all this does not detract from the EX10. Very nicely constructed, it feels very solid and fills the hand nicely without being oversized. One of the best compliments I can do to the EX10 is that it will definetely knock out the Surefire L1 from my pocket EDC rotation, relegating it to bag carry when use is foreseen (much like the Bitz has done to my Q5 dropped-in SF C2 HA). The EX10's range of output is impressive and utterly usefull. Contrary to what I thought, the ramping speed is a very effective balance between slow enough to be precise, and fast enough to get you there in an expedite manner. The stainless bezel looks good, adds to impact resistance, and makes modder's life much easier (I'm not one of them, yet).

Two minor quirks, on both ends: the bezel seems to come off a little too easily for my taste, but then again this shouldn't be too hard to fix; with a gate clip or splitring at the tail, inadvertent pushes on the piston are possible, inside a pocket. Not a major deal for me, since I like my lights clean, but others may complain, and the only fix would be to raise the metal ring surrounding the piston's push end, a small body redesign.

All in all, if this was the only flashlight I could have for the next few years (technology revolutions aside), I would probably never feel unenlightened! I'll be going on vacations in a few days, and the EX10 is the only light I'll be carrying, always going for the minimalistic-but-versatile-and-reliable approach.

Congrats and thanks to 4sevens and Nitecore.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 7, 2008)

crocodilo said:


> .... It's very hard to decide which one I like best, and the BitZ cost double of what i paid for the EX10: this has been said before, but I should repeat it, the *EX10 feels and performs like a much more expensive flashlight.*
> ....


Good review, and I agree with the bold part 100%.


----------



## cave dave (Jul 7, 2008)

Raindog- said:


> .... and with a removable reflector to use it as a real candle (like Mags or Fenix PxD) will be perfect....



Exposing the LED exposes it to dust and possible breakage.

Best to just use a water bottle cap as a diffuser.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2543566


----------



## g36pilot (Jul 7, 2008)

cave dave said:


> Exposing the LED exposes it to dust and possible breakage.
> 
> Best to just use a water bottle cap as a diffuser.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2543566


 
My Mag Cx3 Malikoff peeled the silicone(?) off the LED while in "candle mode" after rolling off a work surface to hit the floor led first. On this mod soldering a replacement LED was easy but I was without this light for a while awaiting parts.


----------



## 1dash1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> 1) Can somebody show a pictorial of how to connect the included lanyard for D10?


 
Vikas:

It's been suggested by others in this forum to use a split ring to attach the lanyard. 

I used a stainless split ring obtained from a local hardware store. You can also obtain them from fishing supply stores. (You can also try craft and hobby shops, but they seem to carry somewhat smaller sizes.)

.


 

The D10 tailstands with the split-ring easily fitting into the slotted tail. If I recall correctly, what's shown is a no. 6 size split ring.

.


 

_I use my own home-made lanyard that fits my hand better than the original._

.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jul 8, 2008)

Im impressed,its whiter and brightr than my NDI.
I did lube it,but would still like a lighter pressure to activate the piston.
Fit and finish ae 1st rate.Mine sems to function fine in all respects,just as stated.My logos line up,1/4 turn to momentaryor clicky/twisty.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jul 8, 2008)

I recieved mine on saturday.
This is the first non-surefire light I have bought in years. I am completely happy with this little light! I will be ordering more.

What a cool light! 
Thank you 4sevens and niteCore!


----------



## Flintstone (Jul 8, 2008)

I can hear the high pitched sound from it from across the room. Other than that it's an OK light but highly overrated IMHO. I will still use my RC-N3 (brighter, better switch and $15) and E01 (smaller and $15) a lot more than my D10.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 8, 2008)

Flintstone said:


> I can hear the high pitched sound from it from across the room. Other than that it's an OK light but highly overrated IMHO. I will still use my RC-N3 (brighter, better switch and $15) and E01 (smaller and $15) a lot more than my D10.


Ummm, yea... oooookay.....

I guess some people just like less functionality than what these lights offer...........

The same way you might like a 19" tube TV more than a 42" plasma...


----------



## m16a (Jul 8, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> Ummm, yea... oooookay.....
> 
> I guess some people just like less functionality than what these lights offer...........
> 
> The same way you might like a 19" tube TV more than a 42" plasma...



heheheh. Yeah, I like the 19'' much better...


SIKE!!!!!!!!

ND10 FTW


----------



## Flintstone (Jul 8, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> The same way you might like a 19" tube TV more than a 42" plasma...



I kinda like my 50" Pioneer KURO. That doesn't mean I like a button that hurts my hands to press. 

It's not a bad light - but I don't understand why people assume that the microswitch inside the D10 is more stable than a twist or tail switch.

I don't know any setting where I need anything but either really low light or lots of light. My D10 will be used almost always either in MAX or MIN. The later mode is of course the most impressive.

I assume the light would have gotten a bit more neutral reviews if 7777 wasn't the brain behind the light. I personally think the Zebralight 30 is MUCH more impressive with a fantastic spill that I'd love to have in a D10 formfactor and a UI that's far more intuitive and a button that works great....


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 8, 2008)

Flintstone said:


> I kinda like my 50" Pioneer KURO. That doesn't mean I like a button that hurts my hands to press.
> 
> It's not a bad light - but I don't understand why people assume that the microswitch inside the D10 is more stable than a twist or tail switch.
> 
> ...


Even if Walmart sold the light, I'd still be in love with the ND10.

Yes it's fantastic that 4Sevens is involved, but in its own right it simply rocks.

Some people don't want complexity / functionality, and that's fine.

For me, and most younger people who are used to gadgets with a lot of flexibility and features, this light is way way cool.

Also the button takes a while to get used to. I find I was pressing it too hard when I first got it. I know now how to better press it much easier and get the same result. The spring also loosens up over time as well. It's about perfect right now for me.

If you don't like, sell it or return it. It's a free country. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flintstone (Jul 8, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> If you don't like, sell it or return it. It's a free country. :thumbsup:



Hey I don't live in the US. It's not free to live here - it's rather expensive actually... 

Jokes aside, lighten up. I was mealy stating a few obvious flaws with the light. If all we can mention here is praise for the light without being told to sell it and bug out, I don't understand the point of the thread (or the forum for that matter 

I think a few production differences in the D10's and different strength on the springs makes a huge difference in how we evaluate the light.

For instance: In the "twisted of" position (aligned logos) I can turn the light on by simply bending the light. This is not always a good thing when you have it in your pocket... I assume that not everyone has this problem or it would have been mentioned everywhere.

And I have never owned any light that makes a loud noise like this one. Again this could be a production flaw. I will probably send a mail to fenix-store to find out when I've used the light for a few more days - for all I know it might disappear - but these things are very often caused by bad components (like in PC power supplies).


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 8, 2008)

Flintstone said:


> Hey I don't live in the US. It's not free to live here - it's rather expensive actually...
> 
> Jokes aside, lighten up. I was mealy stating a few obvious flaws with the light. If all we can mention here is praise for the light without being told to sell it and bug out, I don't understand the point of the thread (or the forum for that matter
> 
> ...


You should return it for exchange if the noise is truly abnormal.

I'm not sure about the bending the light thing. If it is an issue try turning the bezel even further. 

I guess I was truly perplexed by your feedback that you prefer a single mode light to the ND10. That makes absolutely no sense to me. But hey, we're all different. If you truly just want a single mode light, then the ND10 is simply not for you. It would be in your interest to return it, in this case.


----------



## manoloco (Jul 8, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> Ummm, yea... oooookay.....
> 
> I guess some people just like less functionality than what these lights offer...........
> 
> The same way you might like a 19" tube TV more than a 42" plasma...


 

Dont want to fuel a subjective argument but i do prefer a tube tv for some activities, like playing fast video games, try wipeout on playstation on a plasma or lcd, as new or fast its gtg is it throws off your timing (to the point the size difference you show doesnt compensate it), specially if you are used to compete or play for lap records. CRTs are way way faster to shoot an image and change it.

for movies and tv with proper signal, yes, i do like lcd or plasma more.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 8, 2008)

manoloco said:


> Dont want to fuel a subjective argument but i do prefer a tube tv for some activities, like playing fast video games, try wipeout on playstation on a plasma or lcd, as new or fast its gtg is it throws off your timing (to the point the size difference you show doesnt compensate it), specially if you are used to compete or play for lap records. CRTs are way way faster to shoot an image and change it.
> 
> for movies and tv with proper signal, yes, i do like lcd or plasma more.


And there's absolutely nothing with that, at all. :thumbsup:

Different strokes for different folks.

But what would be puzzling if someone buys a 42" plasma when they really prefer the 19" TV instead, or vice versa.

In the case above, if a user prefers a single mode light, it makes no sense to buy a multi-mode light like the ND10. It's simply more complex than necessary for the user in this case.


----------



## Ritch (Jul 11, 2008)

My EX10 arrived yesterday. After cleaning and lubing the relevant parts I was playing with it yesterday night.
Result 1: My thumbs are paining 
Result 2: Well machined, good beam characteristics. If you have agile thumbs, the UI is almost excellent. There is only one issue, I can't ramp down from high on momentary mode - why? 
Nevertheless the EX10 is my new EDC.

edit: Ramping down from high-problem on momentary mode solved. In this case you need a feelingly thumb 
I am very happy with my EX10. 

> richard


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jul 11, 2008)

Ritch said:


> Result 2: Well machined, good beam characteristics. If you have agile thumbs, the UI is almost excellent. There is only one issue, I can't ramp down from high on momentary mode - why?
> 
> 
> 
> > richard


 
How did you make it work?


----------



## lightsandknives (Jul 11, 2008)

I didn't vote because there wasn't a "met my expectations" category. Thankfully, I had read enough reviews, comments, gripes, etc. on the two lights, I felt like I knew pretty much what I was going to be getting, and it just just about as I expected.

A permanent memory, a slightly longer time to get your double clicks/click holds done, and for me personally, just a touch more flood, and I'd be one happier camper. Still happy though!!


----------



## Ritch (Jul 11, 2008)

Paul6ppca said:


> How did you make it work?


 
If you are in momentary high, press the piston fully, then release a little bit (the light must not be turned off), press fully and hold. The light will ramp down.

> richard


----------



## Oddjob (Jul 11, 2008)

The lights were pretty much what I expcted. From what I have read I am lucky to have received lights that have no issues such as the high pitched humming, excessive lube, or afterglow. I'm not as bothered by the lack of a set primary level as I thought I was going to be. Hopefully future versions will have a low voltage warning and a clip. Nice light overall especially for the price.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jul 11, 2008)

Ritch said:


> If you are in momentary high, press the piston fully, then release a little bit (the light must not be turned off), press fully and hold. The light will ramp down.
> 
> > richard


 cool it works,I was letting up enough for it to turn off,needs steady even pressure.

Thanks


----------



## RGB_LED (Jul 11, 2008)

I voted 'somewhat better' as there was a lot of posts and information about the light just prior to, and after, its release so my expectations were already set. I purchased both the D10 and EX10 but the following are my thoughts on the EX10 (although most of it - aside from the size comparison - also applies to the D10:

Impressed by:
- Small size (little less than my P2D)
- Knurling is really clean and quite noticeable
- PD function feels very solid and UI is fairly easy to commit to memory
- Versatile UI (I won't repeat the functions as previous threads talk about it in detail)
- Quick access to low and high output levels
- Decent price for such a quality light
- Well-made and great overall quality 

Disappointed by:
- If you use momentary, it ramps up to high after a second or so, then user-defined level is lost and light defaults to high when it's turned on the next time
- Hotspot on my P2D-Q5 is slightly brighter then the EX10
- Blinking when double-, triple-pressing 
- Runtimes
- No holster

The UI did take some getting used to but, once I committed to memory, it was a piece of cake to figure out how to get to a certain function. I'm not a fan of infinite ramping of output (prefer just a low-mid-high) but it does allow you to customize a level for any given situation. I was a bit disappointed that the hotspot appears just a tad dimmer than my P2D, but this is really nitpicking as I don't expect this light to be a thrower but, I did notice it. 

I also liked the momentary functionality and the easy access to the low and high output settings, although I was surprised that, if you have a user-defined light level, then decide that you want to use momentary, once you hold momentary for more than a second, it ramps to high... at which point, your user-defined level is now at high. :duh2: I was hoping that the retaining of the user-defined level was separate from the momentary low / high. 

Final little nitpicks... there was no holster which was surprising but not that big a deal. :thinking: Runtimes are a bit lower compared to P2D but I have read in other posts and reviews that the Fenix lights were king of runtimes due to its simplicity and use of resistor for managing light levels.

Overall, I like the heft and feel as well as the PD function and the price is very reasonable for the quality of the light. I will be doing more of a comparision between all my 1AA lights later this weekend but I have decided to replace my P2D with the EX10 starting this weekend to see how it performs as an EDC light.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 12, 2008)

RGB_LED said:


> I also liked the momentary functionality and the easy access to the low and high output settings, although I was surprised that, if you have a user-defined light level, then decide that you want to use momentary, once you hold momentary for more than a second, it ramps to high... at which point, your user-defined level is now at high. :duh2: I was hoping that the retaining of the user-defined level was separate from the momentary low / high.



Do not press so hard in momentary and it will stay at the set level.


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 12, 2008)

HKJ said:


> Do not press so hard in momentary and it will stay at the set level.


Or if you're hitting the 2nd stage too early, back off the head
some more


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey 4sevens, any chance of a Seoul version? Whoops, off topic. My apologies.


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 12, 2008)

MARNAV1 said:


> Hey 4sevens, any chance of a Seoul version?


No way. If you've followed my posts in the past you've read my opinion on Seoul.
Seoul's only advantage is the easily focusable beam. Seoul gets their die's
from Cree anyway. If you read the specs, they are inferior to Cree XRE's
(high thermal resistance - the litmus test of power led's). This mean you can't 
drive them as hard and they will not last as long compared to comparable LED's 
given the same parameters. 

The phenomen of those Seoul's turning blue when driven hard or improperly
heatsinked indicates permanent damage! Anyways why buy a repacked cree 
when you can get original cree's?

Anyway, short answer is no. However, just a little hint. Something is in the
works that is neither Cree nor Seoul that performs on par or better than the 
Cree XR-E yet has better CRI and has a perfect beam - even better than 
seoul lights. I've never seen a smoother beam yet with a tight spot. I have 
a pre-production unit as we speak. That is all I will say for now


----------



## yekim (Jul 12, 2008)

Dangit 7777's, you are going to cause permanent damage to my wallet.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 12, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Anyway, short answer is no. However, just a little hint. Something is in the
> works that is neither Cree nor Seoul that performs on par or better than the
> Cree XR-E yet has better CRI and has a perfect beam - even better than
> seoul lights. I've never seen a smoother beam yet with a tight spot. I have
> a pre-production unit as we speak. That is all I will say for now



It sound like I need another flashlight :devil:.

I hope it is a cheap one, but probably not!


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 12, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Anyway, short answer is no. However, just a little hint. Something is in the
> works that is neither Cree nor Seoul that performs on par or better than the
> Cree XR-E yet has better CRI and has a perfect beam - even better than
> seoul lights. I've never seen a smoother beam yet with a tight spot. I have
> a pre-production unit as we speak. That is all I will say for now


Cancel my order for the NiteCores!!


....Just kidding.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jul 12, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Something is in the
> works that is neither Cree nor Seoul that performs on par or better than the
> Cree XR-E yet has better CRI and has a perfect beam - even better than
> seoul lights. I've never seen a smoother beam yet with a tight spot. I have
> a pre-production unit as we speak. That is all I will say for now


 
Osram Dragon LED? (tight spot, good CRI).
More info please ...


----------



## digitaleos (Jul 12, 2008)

4-Sevens, your getting better at getting in my wallet than my daughter.

Chris

P.S. Spill the beans already would ya.


----------



## NetGod3Com (Jul 12, 2008)

I love this EX10... I have been playing with it for over a week now and have found nothing to improve about it, especially after all the reading I have done on the board about the idea behind the design. 

I do ask one thing though.... 4Sevens, would you consider adding a 2 cell version to the family?


----------



## marschw (Jul 12, 2008)

Daniel_sk said:


> Osram Dragon LED? (tight spot, good CRI).
> More info please ...


Maybe the 183- or 136-series Nichias?


----------



## raz-0 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok, I don't post often, because I don't take flashlights quite as seriously/obsessively as most of the crowd here. 

I got my EX10, and a D10 is on backorder. 

The build quality of the light is great, one of the few lights where the build quality doesn't let the pretty product shots down. 

The light output is a compromise with it's size, but that isn't unexpected. What was is that it is bested (slightly) by my fenix P1D CE. The refelector is actually smaller, and although smoother due to the OP finish, it's not quite as goof. 

The UI is quite nice with a couple of caveats. I do appreciate that you can set it up in a dead simple click it and go mode multiple ways. It's jsut grab it and use it. The ramping makes it very usable for tasks where bright would be too bright. The only thing I DON'T like about it is the tolerance on double clicking. It's a bit too short, and it'd likely work well with some eased timings. However, I don't know if it would exacerbate the one thing I found wrong with it that I consider genuinely wrong. Which is that depending on how far it is unscrewed, manually strobing the light in momentary mode can confuse the crap out of the light and cuased it to go to minimum lgihting and start flickering weirdly. 

I never expected it to be perfect, and it definitely isn't, but I'm fairly impressed with it.


----------



## alibaba (Jul 12, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Anyway, short answer is no. However, just a little hint. Something is in the
> works that is neither Cree nor Seoul that performs on par or better than the
> Cree XR-E yet has better CRI and has a perfect beam - even better than
> seoul lights. I've never seen a smoother beam yet with a tight spot. I have
> a pre-production unit as we speak. That is all I will say for now


 


Hmmmm, this is why I (usually) never buy the "light that everybody's talking about"! I broke my rule for the 1st time with the D10, which I'm mostly happy with, but then here we go...............................TWO WEEKS after they shipped here is a "hint" about a NEW AND IMPROVED version. I'm just sure that they'll fix the little quirks so that we'll all want to buy the new one. 4-7's, I love my D10 and you've always given me great service but it's just wrong to play us like that man. Already the posts are starting "I'm sold, I need this new one, I'm going broke". LOL, a finely tuned fiddle indeed........................................


----------



## orcinus (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh for crying... :shakehead

My pre-ordered D10 hasn't arrived yet and 4seven's pre-leaking yet ANOTHER new light?!


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 12, 2008)

alibaba said:


> .......TWO WEEKS after they shipped here is a "hint" about a NEW AND IMPROVED version. I'm just sure that they'll fix the little quirks so that we'll all want to buy the new one. 4-7's, I love my D10 and you've always given me great service but it's just wrong to play us like that man.


Sorry about that... 

I wouldn't call it "new and imPROVED." Because this LED has yet to prove itself.
It won't be replacing any existing models. 

Think of it this way instead - it's a trial on this new LED to see if it can perform 
as claimed according to the LED manufacturer's spec. It's will be a derivation of
a current model - not a replacement. If it doesn't fit the bill... *poof* it'll be
gone


----------



## dracodoc (Jul 12, 2008)

It's a pity Nitecore probably will not modify the UI of D10/EX10 in next version -- from my communications with Nitecore engineers, the current MCU ROM is already used up 98%. I do believe D10 is only 2 steps from almost perfect -- to memorize user set level, and to remove ramping bug. It is a pretty simple 1 mode light right now, but I don't think just memorize user set level will add any difficulties or complexity to current UI. The only limit is the MCU ROM. Liteflux author said probably because Nitecore engineers wrote programs in C, while he used assembler lanuage for Liteflux...



4sevens said:


> Sorry about that...
> 
> I wouldn't call it "new and imPROVED." Because this LED has yet to prove itself.
> It won't be replacing any existing models.
> ...


----------



## alibaba (Jul 12, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Think of it this way instead - it's a trial on this new LED to see if it can perform
> as claimed according to the LED manufacturer's spec. It's will be a derivation of
> a current model - not a replacement. If it doesn't fit the bill... *poof* it'll be
> gone


 



Or you could think of it as the hype preceding v2.0 tho right? I've read a number of posts saying that people didn't like the hype preceding the launch of the SPD lights. I actually disagree, advertising the launch of a product is just a part of the process and I have no problem with that. What I don't like (and I DO NOT put the SPD's in this catagory) is hyping a product that is not quite ready, selling lights with bugs, fixing the bugs and then selling these same beta testers/consumers the fixed version. IMO, it is also wrong to come out with a new model every month or two with tiny tweaks that everyone will just HAVE to have. We all know that some manufacturers come out with several revisions of the same model and every new v. adds ONE feature (like a new emitter) that everyone wants. I do not claim that to be the case here but that little hint thing WAS just hyping a new version of the light that some of us haven't even rec'd yet................


I'm truly not trying to start some **** but in my time on CPF's I've read alot of back threads and I see often members buying 2, 3, 4 versions of the same light! Some are legit emitter upgrades over the course of years but not all of 'em


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 12, 2008)

dracodoc said:


> ...Liteflux author said probably because Nitecore engineers wrote programs in C, while he used assembler lanuage for Liteflux...


Not true. I have the assembler code in front of me.


alibaba said:


> Or you could think of it as the hype preceding v2.0 tho right? I've read a number of posts saying that people didn't like the hype preceding the launch of the SPD lights. I actually disagree, advertising the launch of a product is just a part of the process and I have no problem with that. What I don't like (and I DO NOT put the SPD's in this catagory) is hyping a product that is not quite ready, selling lights with bugs, fixing the bugs and then selling these same beta testers/consumers the fixed version. IMO, it is also wrong to come out with a new model every month or two with tiny tweaks that everyone will just HAVE to have.


I agree. We're just looking to improve the product and part of the process
is getting feedback from our customers. To just improve based on what we
want is simply delusional. That is why there are so many subsequent
"improvement" versions. This is a way to include customers in the R&D
process and get the feedback needed that meets the market's need.
However, I agree that releasing half-done products is way poor and not
a good way to build brand recognition. I to agree that NiteCore SPD is not
in that category. We spent much time considering over this product.
And again like we emphasized in the launch, simplicity is the key word 
Ok, I will shutup now  I won't say anything until new products are ready 
to go.


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 12, 2008)

4sevens said:


> And again like we emphasized in the launch, simplicity is the key word
> Ok, I will shutup now  I won't say anything until new products are ready
> to go.


Now look at what yous guys did. You went and ran him off!!  :laughing:


----------



## orcinus (Jul 13, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Not true. I have the assembler code in front of me.



Lemme guess... The continuous ramping was implemented as a lookup table that ate all the memory space


----------



## HKJ (Jul 13, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Lemme guess... The continuous ramping was implemented as a lookup table that ate all the memory space



Your need a lookup table to get smooth ramping or you will get something where most of the ramping are in one end of the scale.


----------



## orcinus (Jul 13, 2008)

You could do it algorithmically (or do a combination), but probably not on a flashlight 

Anyways, i was just stating where the difference between D/EX10 and LF5XT comes from.


----------



## 4EN[sic] (Jul 13, 2008)

I just got my EX10. Everything is great other than the button (piston) sticks. I took it apart, cleaned all the goo out of it and lubed with lighter oil. However, it is hard to do a quick double click because the button wants to stick in and slowly come back out. I figured out that it is the O ring in the tail end that is the culprit. I took that O-ring out and tried it like that for a minute and the light works great. I don't know if I want to use it with out the o ring in the tail, so I put it back and am just living with the stiff button. Other than that, the light is a great piece for the money I spent on it. I might try to find a slightly smaller o ring. :shakehead


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 13, 2008)

4EN[sic] said:


> I just got my EX10. Everything is great other than the button (piston) sticks. I took it apart, cleaned all the goo out of it and lubed with lighter oil. However, it is hard to do a quick double click because the button wants to stick in and slowly come back out. I figured out that it is the O ring in the tail end that is the culprit. I took that O-ring out and tried it like that for a minute and the light works great. I don't know if I want to use it with out the o ring in the tail, so I put it back and am just living with the stiff button. Other than that, the light is a great piece for the money I spent on it. I might try to find a slightly smaller o ring. :shakehead



A while back, Lite_me posted a great technique for sanding 0-rings, which might solve your problem. You just put the o-ring on a bit on a cordless (or corded) drill and gently rotate it against some fine grit sandpaper. It solved my problems in a couple of past lights where the o-ring was providing a bit too much resistance. You have to be careful, though, because it is so easy to overdo it (done that, too ). So, you need to do a bit, try it out, do a bit more, etc., till you've done just enough.


----------



## Jarl (Jul 13, 2008)

I had the same issue, but lubing the O ring with cycle oil (very low viscosity) fixed it.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 13, 2008)

.
Try holding the piston button IN - as you screw the body together.
.
And try one of the X-tra Orings they sent with it. Oil it good.
.


----------



## larry117 (Jul 13, 2008)

After reading a lot about the new lights here I bought the EX10. The Quality of the light really surprised me, I love it! I think that the dimming is also great, couldn't ask for more out of a single cr123 light.


----------



## lightsandknives (Jul 13, 2008)

larry117 said:


> After reading a lot about the new lights here I bought the EX10. The Quality of the light really surprised me, I love it! I think that the dimming is also great, couldn't ask for more out of a single cr123 light.



Congrats on the great light Larry....and welcome to CPF! :welcome:


----------



## 4EN[sic] (Jul 13, 2008)

Sending the EX10 back for a refund. Not only am I having problems with the o ring, now the light acts like momentary on, even though the head is fully screwed down. It is only 60 bucks, but I don't think I should have to deal with that. Luckily, the Fenix-Store has good customer service. I ordered the D10, I will see how that treats me. I am hopeful, the potential is certainly there. I really like the concept of the UI, this particular unit is just not so great so far...


----------



## itch808 (Jul 13, 2008)

4EN[sic] said:


> Sending the EX10 back for a refund. Not only am I having problems with the o ring, now the light acts like momentary on, even though the head is fully screwed down. It is only 60 bucks, but I don't think I should have to deal with that. Luckily, the Fenix-Store has good customer service. I ordered the D10, I will see how that treats me. I am hopeful, the potential is certainly there. I really like the concept of the UI, this particular unit is just not so great so far...



What cell's are you using? AW's?


----------



## KRS1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi

I’m current having a problem getting low mode. When I screw them in just about when the light turn on, I then use the tail switch to hold it, it just turn off in 2 sec without going dim.

Could some 1 please shine some light in me?


----------



## 4EN[sic] (Jul 14, 2008)

I am using surefire cells. Could that be part of what the deal is? Figured those would be pretty standard for this light.


----------



## mikel81 (Jul 22, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> I don't think anything's wrong with his D10, just seemed like he's worried it might activate accidentally.
> 
> I doubt his ND10 will turn on accidentally, unless he's very vigorously shaking his pocket with the ND10 and other hard objects in it.
> 
> I rate the chances of accidental activation of the ND10 around .000003%. :naughty: :twothumbs


 

FYI. Mine turns on all the time accidentally. I keep in on low or twist the bezel into momentary mode if it's in my pocket ( it always is ).


----------



## mighty82 (Jul 22, 2008)

mikel81 said:


> FYI. Mine turns on all the time accidentally. I keep in on low or twist the bezel into momentary mode if it's in my pocket ( it always is ).


That's wierd. There is no way mine is going to turn on accidentally. It takes a firm press of the button to turn it on, and no amount of shaking or dropping will even make it blink.


----------



## mikel81 (Jul 22, 2008)

1dash1 said:


> The D10/EX10 choice caused me to re-evaluate my collection of lights and how I utilize them. In the past, I've carried sets of complementary lights. Now, I'm carrying a single "do-all" light and augmenting that with a backup.
> 
> And whereas the choice caused me to think about my lights, I find that using the D10 has caused me to change my light habits. Where I used to use one light at one setting for a set range of situations (and use a different light for a different range of situations), now I use different output levels to match the situation. Where I used to push the darkness away with my lights, now I tend to use my lights sparingly. Where I used to carry a couple of sets of spare batteries on a 3-hour night walk, now I easily get by on a single AA. My dreams of a 900-lumen torch are now replaced by hopes of a thinly veiled flood that wouldn't disturb a mouse.
> 
> It's interesting how small things change the way that we look at the world.


 


So true. I didn't think I would like having an adjustable brightness light, but the D10 is great and it definately has caused me to change my ways too. I used to use too much light for the task at hand, now I can adjust to a more comfortable level. (ie. checking on the kids @ night) I used to think my modded 3D [email protected] with SSC P7 emitter was the only light I needed. Unfortunately, sometimes no light is easier to see than with the mega death ray.


----------



## mikel81 (Jul 22, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> That's wierd. There is no way mine is going to turn on accidentally. It takes a firm press of the button to turn it on, and no amount of shaking or dropping will even make it blink.


 

Try this: Clip it on the lanyard it came with. Now hang it and tug on the light. The leverage from the clasp hits the piston and turns the light on almost every time. I am going to thread it with paracord directly through the holes on the tail so that I can stop twisting it off.


----------



## itch808 (Jul 23, 2008)

My EX10 is far worse than I expected, I'm really thinking about returning mine as well.

:shakehead:shakehead:shakehead


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 23, 2008)

My new EX10 is only slightly worse than expected. It suffered the 'sticky ring' problem which was easily fixed as suggested by 4sevens (link) with the addition of some silicone on the outside of the ring. But if it was so easy to fix why did I have to do it myself? 

The bad smell was actually coming from the package but it had impregnated the light too and it took a while to get rid of it. The package had to go. Perhaps I am more sensible than others to bad smells but again: they don't have noses at Nitecore? 

The problem is IMHO that an NDI and a NEX which are so good and which I enjoy so much made me expect more from the latest Nitecore's....


----------



## alibaba (Jul 23, 2008)

itch808 said:


> My EX10 is far worse than I expected, I'm really thinking about returning mine as well.
> :shakehead:shakehead:shakehead


 


That sucks! Just out of curiosity, what is it about the light that surprised/disappointed you so much? 

After 3 weeks my D10 is one of my most used lights. I used to harp on people "you can't expect one light to do it all!" but that's pretty much what my D10 is doing. It is now the dimmest AND brightest light that I own (I only own 4 lights :shakehead) and has such a useful beam, runtime and UI that I find myself using this light in place of all the others most of the time. Of course I still carry my SF E1B and Photon II DS/2032 as well but they are increasingly jealous!


----------



## drmaxx (Jul 23, 2008)

Very happy with my D10 - just arrived today and pleasently surprised about the quality of the light. 
I'll see tonight how I like the ramping thing. It'll give my thumb a nice workout :laughing:.

The lanyard though - anybody using it? The clip is just too big and bugs me while having the thumb on the button. It might just be a princess on the pea thing, but I also looked at the picture threat and here only 1 had the original clip on the light - everybody else had it off or used something softer.


----------



## Rob187 (Jul 23, 2008)

My D10 arrived today. My initial thoughts are:

Positives:
Nice build quality and finish on the light
Good value for money
I like the UI - easy to understand and I like the ease of adjusting the output.

Negatives:
Typical ringy cree beam.
100% output is not as bright as I expected, for example it is a fair way short of my NC Defender Infinity. I'm not convinced 130 lumens are coming out the front end of the D10.

Would I recommend it?

Yes, for the money, its an excellent light.


----------



## GrooveRite (Jul 23, 2008)

For the people who have the NiteCore D10's and a Fenix P1D-CE Q5.......is the P1D-CE the same or brighter on max then the D10 on max? If it is brighter, how significantly brighter would you say it is? Thanks!


----------



## Raytech (Jul 23, 2008)

Voted somewhat better. I have the EX10 and it replaced my P3D as EDC.
Best Knurling I've seen yet on a light. UI is OK for me. Like anything it just takes time to get use to. The piston is stiff and I tried some lube but I need to find something with less viscosity. Right now I run it without the o-ring, Works great.
Oh, and I too would like to see a 2 or 3 cell version of these lights.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 23, 2008)

GrooveRite said:


> For the people who have the NiteCore D10's and a Fenix P1D-CE Q5.......is the P1D-CE the same or brighter on max then the D10 on max? If it is brighter, how significantly brighter would you say it is? Thanks!


 
I have a brand new EX10 (one day) and a one year old P1D CE which I believe is a P4 (smooth reflector). The Fenix has a more concentrated spot noticeably brighter. These are the readings in lux at one meter:

EX10 = 1700 lux
P1D CE = 2800 lux 

The Fenix's beam is very ringy while the EX10 has a nicer spill. I would assume that a P1D Q5 might make a D10 look rather dim.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 23, 2008)

Rob187 said:


> My D10 arrived today. My initial thoughts are:
> 
> Positives:
> Nice build quality and finish on the light
> ...


Hmm, something wrong here. Before I got rid of my NDI, I compared my D10 to my NDI, and both were very similar in output. Could be your battery, or maybe the cree LED variance. But the NDI is definitely not a lot brighter than the D10.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 23, 2008)

mikel81 said:


> Try this: Clip it on the lanyard it came with. Now hang it and tug on the light. The leverage from the clasp hits the piston and turns the light on almost every time. I am going to thread it with paracord directly through the holes on the tail so that I can stop twisting it off.


I always use the Walmart mini-split rings listed in my signature, and a custom very thin but strong strand of thread for the lanyard to keep it light. No problems at all so far.


----------



## GrooveRite (Jul 23, 2008)

Kilovolt said:


> I have a brand new EX10 (one day) and a one year old P1D CE which I believe is a P4 (smooth reflector). The Fenix has a more concentrated spot noticeably brighter. These are the readings in lux at one meter:
> 
> EX10 = 1700 lux
> P1D CE = 2800 lux
> ...



Thanks for the feedback Kilovolt!


----------



## Illumination (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice light. UI isn't as smooth as it should be (like the DI)...the Photon Proton Pro UI works much better (no delay, smoother progression).

Crappy cree ring from cheap reflector.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 24, 2008)

Illumination said:


> Nice light. UI isn't as smooth as it should be (like the DI)...the Photon Proton Pro UI works much better (no delay, smoother progression).
> 
> Crappy cree ring from cheap reflector.


Curious what you mean by delay?

The D10 has no delay, the LF5XT on the other hand has a 0.4 sec delay. And what do you mean by UI is not as smooth as the NDI? These are very different UIs so not sure what you mean by "like the DI"?


----------



## Illumination (Jul 24, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> Curious what you mean by delay?
> 
> The D10 has no delay, the LF5XT on the other hand has a 0.4 sec delay. And what do you mean by UI is not as smooth as the NDI? These are very different UIs so not sure what you mean by "like the DI"?



To me, it seems like there is a short delay. And the brightness seems to "jump", with a distinct changing of brightness at points. Rather than linear or logrithmic changes, it feels like there are actual "steps". My DI does the same thing (though the means to get the ramping is different).


----------



## naggalowmo (Jul 24, 2008)

When I first got it I already knew what to expect with the stiff piston and all, so immediately after I got it i cleaned the lube and replaced it with some teflon lube as suggested by some. It would work good but after a couple of presses and twisting the head a few times the piston would get stupid stiff. Cleaned and relubed. No good. Cleaned and relubed. No good. Cleaned and relubed. Still no good. Tried all the different orings in the bag but that didn't help. :thinking: So I tried Nyogel. PERFECT  I think it's going to be my edc for awhile. And I was just about to throw this thing away from frustration and go back to my 120p.


----------



## kwando (Jul 24, 2008)

almost ready to buy one, but i have a question. (n00b questions)

1. when are they planning on releasing one with a pocket clip? the pics i've seen with the clip, what clip is that?

2. when will the PD have a slit for tritium vials?

TIA


----------



## jbviau (Jul 24, 2008)

kwando, I try to keep up with all the Nitecore threads, but there are so many. 7777 posted in one of them recently that he should have ~150 pistons with trits per model ready by September, I think. Check his post history. I'm assuming the clips would be available before that.

EDIT: Ah, here it is:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2564801&postcount=57


----------



## kwando (Jul 24, 2008)

thx! what clips are most people using in the gallery thread?


----------



## drmaxx (Jul 25, 2008)

kwando said:


> thx! what clips are most people using in the gallery thread?


I only remember seeing one clip and that was home-made by the owner.


----------



## jl. (Oct 14, 2008)

D10 with GDP. 

Firstly, I love the GDP. I know some have said it's not as bright as the Q5 but I love the beam profile, especially since I use it a lot indoors.

I was initially a bit sceptical about the piston drive and after cleaning and relubing with various greases it was still a little inconsistent until I got some deoxit to clean the contacts and some Finish Line wet lube (teflon lubes for bikes) on the o rings and it feels great. Initially I though the oil would be too thin but it seems perfect, not runny at all if you use just enough. 

I use it as an EDC and just hope it doesn't need constant maintenance!


----------



## Quelalumieresoit (Oct 14, 2008)

EX10
My first bad experience with a flashlight. It drains the batteries when carried on normal on/off mode.
I'm going to try another Panasonic battery on "Momentary" mode and will probably forget the little thing in a drawer. 
I live in BELGIUM, I guess it won't be any warranty here.

Anyway, congratulations for your fantastic Forum. I read it with great pleasure even though this is my first post...

Sorry for the approximate English, I'm frenchspeaker.


----------



## Coaster (Oct 14, 2008)

D10 GDP

I've had a really good experience with this light so far. It's been a EDC light ever since it came in. I really like the ultra low setting with the quick jump to full brightness.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 19, 2008)

4sevens said:


> One quick note - I don't think this info was ever released, the new batches
> of the NDI all have the same mechanism as the Smart PD. They just have
> different programming. This makes the switching mechanism so much more
> reliable! The threads are no longer used for the electrical path (which
> ...


Evidently I just bought one of the older ones because the heads won't interchange. Hoped they would but they're still great as they are. 

Only problem is with my NDI which won't ramp and won't operate on the loosened setting. If anyone has any suggestions I'd really like to get this light operating properly. Thanks!


----------



## mykhal (Feb 23, 2009)

*Nitecore D10 is now black?*

I was liking the grey color of Nitecore models (EX10/D10/NDI), but on some other photos, the color was very dark.. I was even told that they are now made in black. I have ordered D10 a week ago, a new R2 model. If it's going to be black, this would be something I don't expect


----------



## oldpal (Feb 25, 2009)

I have had my D10 for about two months now. It is a great light if I use AA primaries or rechargeables. However, it doesn't work worth a hoot with AW 14500 batteries. I am using Eneloops with it now and am very pleased with the light.

I got my EX10 10 days ago. Maybe I am just jinxed with Li-ion batteries, but it wouldn't work properly with AW RCR123s. 4Sevens replaced it with a new one that now works, more or less, with two of the three RCR123s that I have. Switching from max to min is somewhat tricky and the ramping doesn't work much at all, but I'm hoping to get used to its idiosyncrasies. I do think that it is a neat looking light though. 

Hugh


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 25, 2009)

oldpal said:


> I have had my D10 for about two months now. It is a great light if I use AA primaries or rechargeables. However, it doesn't work worth a hoot with AW 14500 batteries. I am using Eneloops with it now and am very pleased with the light.
> 
> I got my EX10 10 days ago. Maybe I am just jinxed with Li-ion batteries, but it wouldn't work properly with AW RCR123s. 4Sevens replaced it with a new one that now works, more or less, with two of the three RCR123s that I have. Switching from max to min is somewhat tricky and the ramping doesn't work much at all, but I'm hoping to get used to its idiosyncrasies. I do think that it is a neat looking light though.
> 
> Hugh


 
Your spiral compression spring in the bottom of the tube probably has coils that overlap, at the perimeter for sure, and maybe even in the middle. 

Spiral compression springs are intended so that the spring is one wire diameter thick when fully compressed. Unfortunately, they add an extra loop at the outside to guarantee a good fit in the tube. This extra wire thickness overlap causes the (+) terminal of the cell to rise too high compared to the edge of the tube. This prevents the tube from fully actuating the mode ring.

I pulled mine and trimmed the last 1/2 off the outside, and centered the middle of the spiral. Works much better with Li-ions. The spring retains in the bottom of the tube just fine. If too much is taken off the perimeter, it probably won't, so trim a little at a time.


----------



## alfreddajero (Feb 25, 2009)

I have been edc'ing mine for 4 months now and love it........dont have any problems at all with the light so far. I did notice that when i used lith primaries that it would take a bit of a push further into the chamber to activate it, might be because the nimh cells are just a tad bit longer.


----------



## Ossa1970 (Mar 2, 2009)

Is it what you expected? So far not yet. I have had my EX10 for three days and so far it has eaten 3 batteries over night. And before you ask no I did not leave it on. 

Also maybe I am just spoiled by Surefire and Ra Lights, but after all the hype about how bright it is, I find it almost useless outside. My SF E2l with 30 lumens much brighter. I am not so concerned about the throw, but I use the smaller lights to search buildings, and the EX10 is much to dim for that use. 

I realize it was only $60.00 but due to all the raves I also have an extream and D10 coming but now I think I have wasted an additional $150.00. I don't see them performing any better if this is how the EX10 is supposed to work.

Is it me, or is my light not up to par with the rest of the lights? Also I have tried several brands of batteries, SF, Tenergy, Streamlight, and Energizer and I see no difference. 

If any one has a solution or explanation please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 2, 2009)

Bought the new D10 R2 to fill the AA niche among my Surefires and Ra and this is *exactly* what it does, and does it well.


----------



## deranged_coder (Mar 2, 2009)

Ossa1970 said:


> Is it what you expected? So far not yet. I have had my EX10 for three days and so far it has eaten 3 batteries over night. And before you ask no I did not leave it on.
> 
> Also maybe I am just spoiled by Surefire and Ra Lights, but after all the hype about how bright it is, I find it almost useless outside. My SF E2l with 30 lumens much brighter. I am not so concerned about the throw, but I use the smaller lights to search buildings, and the EX10 is much to dim for that use.
> 
> ...



How do they compare when used indoors or for short range tasks? The EX10 has a fairly small reflector and the Surefire optics do a much better job of collimating the beam so for mid to long range tasks the E2L will work better but for short range the EX10 should be perceptibly brighter.

The fact that it eats batteries does not sound right. I went for a couple of weeks before I needed to do my first battery change for either the D10 and EX10 and I would use them on the high setting for several minutes at a time. There may be a problem with the light. See this thread: My D10 Eats Batteries!. If you got the light from 4sevens just tell them about the issue and they should fix or replace it right away. They have an excellent reputation for customer service.

I think the larger reflector and higher output on the Extreme will work better for outdoors or mid to long range use compared to the D10 or EX10. :shrug:


----------



## oldpal (Mar 2, 2009)

Ossa1970 said:


> Is it what you expected? So far not yet. I have had my EX10 for three days and so far it has eaten 3 batteries over night. And before you ask no I did not leave it on.
> 
> Also maybe I am just spoiled by Surefire and Ra Lights, but after all the hype about how bright it is, I find it almost useless outside. My SF E2l with 30 lumens much brighter. I am not so concerned about the throw, but I use the smaller lights to search buildings, and the EX10 is much to dim for that use.
> 
> ...



Your EX10 is definitely sick and in need if repair or exchange. The EX10 is a great little light and so is the D10.

Hugh


----------



## Ossa1970 (Mar 2, 2009)

Deranged, 

Thanks for responding. Here are couple of beam shots the day I got it. Sorry for the location, but its was the only place dark enough. Maybe I expect too much. I will give the battery thing one more night and if it eats another I will call 4sevens. Let me know what you think about the beam shots. 

Curtis

Control





SF Z2L




Ra Twisty 100%




Ra Twisty Med




Ra Twisty 100% 




Ra Twisty Med




NC EX10 100% 




NC Ex10 100%


----------



## deranged_coder (Mar 2, 2009)

Ossa1970 said:


> Deranged,
> 
> Thanks for responding. Here are couple of beam shots the day I got it. Sorry for the location, but its was the only place dark enough. Maybe I expect too much. I will give the battery thing one more night and if it eats another I will call 4sevens. Let me know what you think about the beam shots.
> 
> Curtis



That EX10 definitely seems to be way below spec, judging from those beamshots. If the Ra Twisty should be about the same as the Novatac 120P in terms of output then my EX10 can hold its own against my 120P. Have a look at selfbuilt's roundup where he compares several 1xCR123A powered lights and you can see from his beamshots that the EX10 should really be more powerful than what you are seeing:

1xCR123A/RCR Round-up Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & more - UPDATED!

Add to that the fact that it eats batteries, then I suspect there really is an issue with the EX10 that you got.

I would suggest you contact 4sevens and point them to your post above with the beamshots to show how your EX10 is performing. I expect they will come to the same conclusion (i.e. the light is busted) and will sort out a repair or replacement right away.


----------



## litetube (Mar 2, 2009)

Yep it is definitley sick.

My Ex10 GD is BRIGHTER than my 120T

Get it replaced. 4-Sevens and Ultimate Ti will make it right if that is where you got it dont hesitate. $60 bucks is STILL alot of money for a flashlight and you should be happy NO COMPROMISE!!


----------



## Ossa1970 (Mar 2, 2009)

deranged_coder and litetube thank you. Now I know I am not crazy. By the way the mail came and my Extream and D10 came and both are way brighter. The D10 is what I expected from the Ex10.


Thanks again,

Curtis


----------



## yowzer (Mar 2, 2009)

I just got my D10 in the mail 10 minutes ago so I haven't had time to play with it to properly answer the question. 

4sevens and USPS kick righteous behind, though. Shipped from Georgia on Friday, received near Seattle on Monday. I ordered a knife last week too from a different retailer and it shipped sooner via UPS and isn't due to get here for a few more days. 

I do wish I'd gotten a pocket clip at the same time. I sense a further flashlight purchase from 4sevens soon... one of the 2AA fenixes. And a D10 clip on top.


----------



## ja10 (Mar 2, 2009)

I got my EX10 R2 in the mail this evening. 

What a great little light! For $60, I am very impressed. The finish, fit between the parts, knurling, and PD action feel top notch. It is definitely up in the range of best lights out there. The only area that the light might be lacking in is beam quality, but it is far from bad, and is perfectly acceptable on a light in this price range.

I will be watching NiteCore closely, and look forward to their future offerings.


----------



## deranged_coder (Mar 2, 2009)

Ossa1970 said:


> deranged_coder and litetube thank you. Now I know I am not crazy. By the way the mail came and my Extream and D10 came and both are way brighter. The D10 is what I expected from the Ex10.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> ...



Glad to have been of help. Hope you can get that EX10 repaired / replaced soon.


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 4, 2009)

Had a little time to play with my D10 R2 and here are my opinions/observations:

*Tint*: Tint is really nice - warmer than my Ra Twisty 85-TR and P60L. Probably my favorite part of the light!

*Profile*: The profile is, eh, nothing special. Big hotspot, dark ring, then spill.

*Output*: The Ra 85-TR BLOWS the D10 away. Not even close. The output is about equal with my P60L at 80 lumens, maybe even less than 80 lumens. *You guys with P60Ls, are you guys seeing this same output?*

*Build*: The light is nice and solid. Not a surefire but not too bad. There was some anno missing from around the head - in shiping it looks like it busted through the plastic window in the package and rubbed... too bad but this will be used so its OK.

*UI*: My thumb is friggin killing me - the piston slides OK but just soooooo much clicking and double clicking and holding. Also, the ramping doesnt always work - sometime there is no response.

Overall, it makes me really really appreciate my surefires and Ra... I wish the output was higher on the D10 - this really should be advertised at like 80 lumens. I know bulb vs OTF but it just annoys me.

Like I said before, *it does what it is meant to do and certainly fills the AA niche in my collection*, but, I think I will order the fenix and just keep one of em...


----------



## litetube (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmmm, something doesnt sound right here. I am seeing multiple negative comments about the output on these D10s. Do we think there are really R2s in these things.?

Bullfrog, are you running your D10 on Alkies? If so output will be alot lower than Nimh or 14500 RCRs. 

I am starting to have 2nd thoughts about ordering one of these.....Still waiting from last week, USPS seems to be sitting on the damn thing , no movement in 6 days another wonderful gov't institution doing noone any favors.


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 4, 2009)

litetube said:


> Hmmm, something doesnt sound right here. I am seeing multiple negative comments about the output on these D10s. Do we think there are really R2s in these things.?
> 
> Bullfrog, are you running your D10 on Alkies? If so output will be alot lower than Nimh or 14500 RCRs.



Yep - running it on a fresh energizer alkaline. I have some nimh that I will charge up to give a try.

I think my expectations were just very very high from all the reviews and the fact that this is my first non-surefire or ra handheld light - those are very tough acts to follow.

I still want to hear from others on output though on alkalines - maybe I have a dud? Again, its on par with a P60L.

EDIT: I may have been a bit harsh earlier - I think I just need time w the UI...


----------



## teak (Mar 4, 2009)

I have had my EX10 for a few days and it has been great. I did have to take it apart and clean/relube it. After that it is a great light. I do have a P60L to compare it to and there is no comparison. The EX10 is noticebly brighter with a much better tint. The hot spot is brighter and the spill is much better then the P60L. To me not even a comparison to the P60L. Mine is the R2 version. It is pretty bright on high, bright enough for what I use it for. Carrys great in my pocket on a clip. I also think the beam is pretty good also. For such a small reflector this thing sure does light up a room. It even does a good job outside. Just for info, I am using a surefire cr123 primary. I have been playing with it alot and it hasn't drained any batteries yet. I have been using it on low in the mornings to take a shower so I don't have to turn on the light lol!

I was carrying a eagletac t10c2 but was a little to big to pocket carry. I couldn't believe how small the EX10 is when I opened up the package. I would like to pick up a Extreme R2 and check it out.


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmmm... I think mine might be defective. Still waiting for the nimh to charge up so I can do one last test.

I'm also noticing that it ramps up from low to high literally 5x faster than it ramps down. Ramping up seems like it goes from low then almost right to high. There are so many more levels when I ramp down...


----------



## yowzer (Mar 4, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> Hmmm... I think mine might be defective. Still waiting for the nimh to charge up so I can do one last test.
> 
> I'm also noticing that it ramps up from low to high literally 5x faster than it ramps down. Ramping up seems like it goes from low then almost right to high. There are so many more levels when I ramp down...



Mine does that too. I've seen other people mention it too in other D10 threads... it's either intentional or a very common flaw. Maybe something in the circuitry for the R2 edition?


----------



## sideman7 (Mar 4, 2009)

yowzer said:


> Mine does that too. I've seen other people mention it too in other D10 threads... it's either intentional or a very common flaw. Maybe something in the circuitry for the R2 edition?



My EX10 R2 does this as well... It ramps up so fast from low that it's almost impossible to select anything from the lowest level to about 1/3 brightness. The LED tint is also the worst of any of the lights I own (this color: ).


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation on the ramping issue.

I'm bummed 

Going to email 4sevens tomorrow and see about an exchange or maybe even a return...


----------



## mykhal (Mar 4, 2009)

sideman7 said:


> My EX10 R2 does this as well... It ramps up so fast from low that it's almost impossible to select anything from the lowest level to about 1/3 brightness. .....



nice, R2 series has another "improvement" :sigh:

I don't own any Nitecore yet, but I can see it too, in video reviews:

this guy's EX10 R2 ramping is fast as hell.. about 1s ? same in both directions. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NIfiCooy5Y (1:45 and further)

much faster than as seen in the classic Smart PD intro video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irqhuV8Xo_A (6:00 and further)



sideman7 said:


> ..... The LED tint is also the worst of any of the lights I own (this color: ).



Is it really that bad? If you don't compare with another flashlights and rate the light itself, would you say it's white is cool ?


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 4, 2009)

My EX10 R2 ramps at the same rate both ways.


----------



## litetube (Mar 4, 2009)

If I ever get mine from the damn Post Office and it ramps that fast or the tint is purple it is going back immediately. I know $63 bucks is pocket change for some but they upped the price a bit on these R2s for a reason I am assuming because of the great R2 Led? and if quality is going down hill and they muck the programming up intentionally or not it's not worth 5 bucks to me 

I have an EX10 and with the old ramping it is slower and you can notice increments but even with the slower ramping there is no way you can consistently access 100 or so levels. To me it is more like you have Lo/Hi and maybe 4 or 5 levels in between . If they for some unknown reason decided to speed thinigs up even more? Why ? You woould have to have some kind of cyborg thumb to react quickly enough to access any thing in between . 

I used my Ex10 GD outdoors tonite to walk a dog and I have a new found respect for this GD emiiter. Pretty good throw for a 3" light and the beam ,hotspot and intensity held their own in the real world unlike the Novatac SSC which can get a bit lost in the great outdoors with its floodier less intense beam


----------



## schiesz (Mar 5, 2009)

I just got my R2 D10 today and its ramping is not half as fast as shown in that video. It might be a little quick, but simple to pick the level you want. I think I like it.


----------



## type-x (Mar 5, 2009)

my ex10 is no longer waterproof after installing the titanium bezel. But overall great little unit


----------



## litetube (Mar 5, 2009)

Type-X did you get a cpl thicker o-rings with your Ti bezel? Thes should have been supplied and were designed to "fill in " any gaps in case the stock oring wasnt up to the job. I used the supplied thicker one and dont have any issue with water tightness.


----------



## teak (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmmm. Mine doesn't ramp up or down as fast as the one in the video. It does ramp up faster then it ramps down but I believe that is how it was inteded to be. I don't have a problem getting to the setting I want going from low to high. I will say there seems to be alot of finiky Ex10's D10's out there. Kind of makes me wonder how long mine will last.:shrug:

As for the tint. It has a whiter tint then my Eagletac T10c2. All the P60L's I have had all had a bluish/purple tint to them which I did not like at all. To me the Ex10 with the R2 has the best tint of all the lights I have used. Which isn't saying a whole lot but you get the picture.:twothumbs


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 6, 2009)

well just s/w someone at 4sevens about my D10 R2 and that I wanted to exchange it.

He said the ramping issue is normal and varies from light to light.

He then gave me the schpeal about how the output might appear to be lower than my P60L but its just b/c of the different reflectors.

He seemed like he was giving me every reason not to exchange it...

I think I will give it a week and then decide if its going back.

On another note, it drained my nimh AA overnight :shakehead


----------



## type-x (Mar 6, 2009)

litetube said:


> Type-X did you get a cpl thicker o-rings with your Ti bezel? Thes should have been supplied and were designed to "fill in " any gaps in case the stock oring wasnt up to the job. I used the supplied thicker one and dont have any issue with water tightness.



Yep I'm using the thicker o ring (placed under the glass lens), seems to be a lot of condensation if I leave the light underwater for a minute turned on.

Thanks


----------



## teak (Mar 6, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> well just s/w someone at 4sevens about my D10 R2 and that I wanted to exchange it.
> 
> He said the ramping issue is normal and varies from light to light.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like yours does have some issues. If it is draining the cell over night then I would send it back for sure. My Ex10 is still on the first cell I put in it on Monday. I have been using it alot this week to. 80 lumens and 145 lumens would be a notable difference, I can tell a difference from the p60L I have and my Ex10. I would be a little upset over the whole issue.

Hope you get it all figured out soon.


----------



## mykhal (Mar 7, 2009)

sideman7 said:


> ..... The LED tint is also the worst of any of the lights I own (this color: ).



I think it's not that bad at all. Such violet color has Fenix E01


----------



## bansuri (Jul 9, 2009)

Could only vote Slightly Better because there's very little I didn't already know about the lights thanks to CPF lovecpf!

No prob with the UI. Clip went on easily thanks to RoscoeBa's youtube video and good tips in the comments section.
_Very Low_ low setting.
Oh YEAH! Thanks CPF Coupon discount!
I am probably one of the few people who use the lanyard on lights like these as I often work on things that will be destroyed by the introduction of a foreign object like the D10 or I will never be able to get it out, but the included lanyard's attachment method leaves a little to be desired so I'm gonna try something else.


----------



## burntoshine (Jul 9, 2009)

just got my D10 R2, and compared to the EX10 Q5 that i have... the threads seem very smooth and easier to turn; the piston is easier to press (smoother and less piston travel distance). I LOVE THIS LIGHT! honestly, the ramping is not too fast for me. i can select whatever level i want very easily. this light is absolutely perfect for EDC for me...

except for one thing that would be nice, a triple click strobe; or at least some sort of way to incorporate a strobe into the UI of this light. i can live without it (especially since i have a L0D-CE with strobe always on my keychain), but it'd be just that much cooler to have it.

anyone need a good way to carry the Nitecore D10...
perfect holster

...i cut the plastic piece off of my holster. you can just use scissors and cut in between the two stitchings and then used a lighter to melt down some of the frayed fibers and smooth it out. awesome!

i'm a happy camper!


----------



## burntoshine (Jul 9, 2009)




----------

